# Yak-king Social 17/2



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Bluefish in dawns murk
Bluebottles play Cristo's art
Blue day for kingfish


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Peril said:


> Bluefish in dawns murk
> Bluebottles play Cristo's art
> Blue day for kingfish


Bummer gents. Sounds like it was a wash out. For what it was worth Clarkos and I hit Balmoral individually and all I got was an eye full off some old buggers rear end on the no clothes beach.

Hope the BBQ went well.

John


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Yup...nothing for me either.

However, a big thanks to Wigg for organising the squid and putting on a great breakfast. More than made up for every missed fish.

Also thanks to Narrabeen B&T. I scored a lucky dip of a $30 gift voucher!


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Bad luck fellas, It looked about 10kts stronger than last week, no yak-sign out there today, no smoke at the landing either so I stayed away  

Sorry, all wrong!!! Well, it was windy, but glad you all had a great breaky! needed a 600mm lens!

Well done Wigg, I'll drive up for the next one, wake me I'll be asleep in the car! :lol:


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Gah!!...is that it!.....15 kayaks on the water and no pics??...tales of woe?...dunkings?...piercings?...dummy spits!! :lol:

Come on...spill it 8) :lol:

Cheers
Baldy

Edit: Dan to the rescue! :lol: Beat me to it, my eyes must be getting bad though because I cant make out the yaks  :lol: 
More piccys!


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

sorry 2 hear about the lack of kings. 
 ya......another faluire 4 me. fresh squid.....live yakkas......top of the tide......moon perfect......no jew


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Peril said:


> Bluefish in dawns murk
> Bluebottles play Cristo's art
> Blue day for kingfish


Am I the only one who has NFI what that means :shock: :lol: :lol:

No one got out then?

Someone translate for the thick tasmanian please :?: 

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Baldy said:


> Peril wrote:Bluefish in dawns murk
> Bluebottles play Cristo's art
> Blue day for kingfish
> 
> ...


Change of location to Bluefish Pt pre-dawn
Fun getting wrapped in Bluebottles
No fish...


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Sounds like fun and games all round from Balmoral to Longy to Blue Fish and everything in between....no fish full stop 

JT


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi all,

I arrived at the ramp at 5am after checking the wind from seabreeze, it wasn't pretty. 10knts of consistent SE wind all night, I didn't need to head to sea to know what that would be like at the wall. As the masses prepared to head out I decided my yak was not up to it so I gave my farewells and headed to Clifton Gardens to smoother if not less windy surrounds. Heaps of boats on the harbour, about 6 on the Clifden Can alone. I hooked up to a king on a yakka that felt small to start off then fought very strongly which had me calling a good fish, I was still calling it a good fish as I netted it, sadly it went 63cm and headed back into the water after a quick sort out and photo. I pulled out at 8.15 and headed back to longy. 









The crew were just comming in as I arrived, I was amazed they were still out there as the conditions on the southern side as I came over the hill looked lousey. Pulled as Gatesy hit the beach, he announced that he had waves up to his armpits and that I would have been on the bottom in 10 minutes, didn't make me wish I had launched there. He also carried the sad news that the kings were missing. Once every one landed safely Wig did his thing and made the best B&E rolls. It was great to spend a little more time swapping hints and getting to know everyone. A huge thank you to Wig for organisaing everything. If you were thinking of coming and didn't you missed a great morning.









I will post a note about the missing kings on the main discussion board, they were also off the bite in the harbour this morning and all the top boats i know did it tough.

Thanks Wig,
David


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Yeah no kingies today for me (still to catch my first). Could only manage a couple of small pinkies and a crappy wirrah cod.

Thanks to Wigg for organising and putting on a great bbq when we got in. The beer and bacon and egg rolls hit the spot! Was also nice to meet some of the other AKFF'ers out there.

Better luck next time guys!

Cheers

Marty


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

fisherdan said:


> Baldy said:
> 
> 
> > Peril wrote:Bluefish in dawns murk
> ...


Not quite. I caught a tailor, known by Americans as bluefish. You got the rest.

Now I've gotten the haiku out of the way, a big thanks to wigg for organising the day. The egg and bacon rolls and beers went down a treat after a crappy day fishing. A big thanks to Get Decked Out and Narrabeen Bait & Tackle for all the giveaways. I can see this becoming an annual event - in January


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Yeah no kingies today for me (still to catch my first). Could only manage a couple of small pinkies and a crappy wirrah cod.

Thanks to Wigg for organising and putting on a great bbq when we got in. The beer and bacon and egg rolls hit the spot! Was also nice to meet some of the other AKFF'ers out there.

Better luck next time guys!

Cheers

Marty


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Cheers Boys

It was good to have a meet and greet.
Good to see some first timers to Longy out there.
There was actually 1 legal king taken but the boys left early as they were a bit green.(looking forward to the post)
I did order more kingss but the order must have been lost in transit.
I think the pros might have been in there hammering the kings again.(or was it The Oracle damning us cause he couldnt make it
Barometer was 1023 and still no fish.
Not sure if I will make it a monthly thing but an annual thing might be a goer.
More and bigger prizes might entice a few more starters.

Thanks to the sponsors Get Decked Out (just my swmboat giving me a pass out) and Narrabeen Bait and Tackle for all the goodies and the 9 kilos of lovely fresh squid.

Despite the lack of fish I still had a good day.
Thanks to all who attended

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

wigg said:


> The Oracle


Geez careful mate, that sh*t will stick!
Although I was watching over you all, from afar, I saw nothing...


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

The bad news "No Fish!!!!!!".    The good news..........The've all headed to SWR.    .
Good luck up there everyone. I'm planning to stick around Sydney and catch a few jewies. Or not.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Baldy said:


> Gah!!...is that it!.....15 kayaks on the water and no pics??...tales of woe?...dunkings?...piercings?...dummy spits!! :lol:
> 
> Come on...spill it 8) :lol:
> 
> ...


There was one paddler who let his instrument of locomotion drift away from him, presumably when he was fighting a fish. His brother ignored his plea so he went for a swim to retrieve it. At least he scored a few rats


----------



## tweeds (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks all for a great morning - although that swell and possibly the lack of fish left me feeling decidedly off-colour. Thanks very much Wigg for all your organising and here's to the next outing!


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Yep, pretty slow morning for 15 yaks. We had premium live bait, premium squid & a variety of other fishy treats but no candidates could be tempted. I had one probable kingy run without hookup, but ended the day with a solitary pinky at about 36cm. Peril took the only other keeper I saw, a tailor at about 40cm. That's fishing I guess. Loved your haiku Dave (I got the bluefish thing, & the Christo thing - still unwrapping the blue web from my gear).

A big thanks to wigg, who showed impeccable organisational skills in putting together the social. Bait, rigs, bbq, beer, prizes - mate, you're a legend. Next time I think the bacon & egg rolls should be served at sea (by buxom yak-wenches), & I do think you could have invited some fish but otherwise hats off to you for a fine morning. I think next time there should be a nominal entry fee to cover some of the costs you have doubtless incurred.

Bizzarely, at about 0445, gatesy & I met a philamon at the ramp who turned out to be a filamon, not our philamon. There was much confusion at first. What are the chances? Also, there were a lot of people called Tim (Timsadventure for starters). Nice to meet all the new faces.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Don't feel quite so bad then. Alarm went off at 3.45 and with a bit of breeze about I decided a safer option for this little black duck was Balmoral. As JT has said, nothing much happening there either, although I did get a 20cm bream on a bait jig while trying to get yakkas. The little bugga took the hand reel with him too. Lucky it floats and I was able to get it back.

The only upside to the morning, (apart from running into JT in the carpark) was the scenery while I was packing up. Occy, you've talked this spot up for a while and there can't be many better spots in Sydney for it.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSr59jUAABZfgAAQQSMAEACBVIA/794gIACSDVMGgJkYjTQNA1T9JiiaZih5TEeSaMpTDi8MpVzoNzf3F05Ydx0rJqLL4iXhiWWRnge24vAWVANb0HMz6RnguUiL9WxFbVpo36LAym78EZ5e+4qoVI05PTBVlkcs1HMVEBAHJnvcMTgKDeLLuiJPclF4wQlqwPppIzSZZlPxdyRThQkCr59jUA==


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

bugger.....


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

Good effort out there...

will be sure to save my brownie points for the next one. 



Gatesy said:


> 1 hour stint collecting 25 livies for the trip.


 :shock: sounds like you got a sure fire yakka spot  ....25 livies fit in your tube ???


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Gatesy said:


> 25 Livies between mine and SBD's tube. Mine all lived and were fit and well when released but a lot of SBd's died.
> 
> Stuffed if i know why?


i can imagine what the state of the inside of his bait tube is like, poor buggers didn't stand a chance. :lol:


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

I've banged together a mini version (only 50 cm long)

I reckon I could only fit 7 or 8 yakkas in mine :?

maybe best for squid....


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

You boys are so harsh. My bait tube is the Ritz compared to Gatesy's. I think the reason for the early exit of about 4 yakkas was the presence of a couple of tailor in the mix. The tailor expired (they don't go well in the tube, particularly big ones) and the yakkas went out in sympathy. I released the extant yakkas when it became apparent we might as well eat the bait ourselves, mainly so I could get the damn tube out of the water.

Towing the tube is a major performance overhead, although generally an effective way of keeping baits alive. I'm starting to consider alternatives to make it more feasible to carry livies around for the duration. Gary has a simple system more or less worked out.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

I slyly went to Longueville wharf for zip squid/livies
Thence at Longy,it was great to run into Southerly,Onemorecast,Dave,Mat,Marty75,Peril,Gatesy,Wigg,Paul B,newbies, Henry Sea scramblerx,etc all with gun bait from Wigg and Narrabeen tackle...livie torpedo tubes...
Sloppy seas for 10 rubbish fish,no kings

Thankyou Wigg for a top breakkie and narrabeen Bait n' Tackle for the beer mugs
Regards,
johnny


----------

